# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  DDWRT client routing

## gkal66

Αγαπητοί φίλοι

θα ήθελα τη βοήθεια σας σχετικά με τις ρυθμίσεις του DD-WRT. 

Συγκεκριμένα, αυτή τη στιγμή το δίκτυο μου υλοποιείται από ένα speedtouch 585 routet το οποίο δίνει DHCP 192.168.1.x διευθύνσεις. Θέλω σε αυτό το δίκτυο να συνδέσω και ένα ασύρματο router που θα "τρέχει" DDWRT και μέσω αυτού οι υπόλοιπες συσκευές θα βλέπουν awmn. Το θέμα είναι ότι ο κόμβος στον οποίο θα συνδεθώ δίνει μόνο μια IP 10.x την οποία φαντάζομαι ότι θα πάρει το wireless interface του router (???). Δεν μπορώ λοιπόν να χρησιμοποιήσω διπλές IP με alias στις διάφορες συσκευές και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω NAT.

Παρακαλώ αν γνωρίζει κάποιος τις ρυθμίσεις στο DDWRT ας βοηθήσει.

----------


## petrogazz

Καταρχάς θα βάλει ένα static route στο speedtouch για να σου στέλνει όλα τα 10.χ.χ.χ προς το WRT, το οποίο θα έχει και αυτό lan ip της μορφής 192.χ.χ.χ.

Θα ρυθμίσεις στη καρτέλλα setup στο advanced routing, operating mode gateway.
Το wireless mode θα το βάλεις client (όχι bridge) και θα βάλεις wan static ip αυτήν που σου έχει δώσει ο κομβούχος.

Στο NAT θα κάνεις forward τα απαραίτητα για να μπαίνεις dc, για voip, jabber κτλ.

Αν ψάξεις λίγο έχουν ξανά αναφερθεί αυτά στο forum.  ::

----------


## tripkaos

για πες μας ποιος ειναι αυτος ο κομβος που σου δινει μονο μια ip?

----------


## gkal66

> για πες μας ποιος ειναι αυτος ο κομβος που σου δινει μονο μια ip?


Είναι ο 11984

----------


## gkal66

> Καταρχάς θα βάλει ένα static route στο speedtouch για να σου στέλνει όλα τα 10.χ.χ.χ προς το WRT, το οποίο θα έχει και αυτό lan ip της μορφής 192.χ.χ.χ.
> 
> Θα ρυθμίσεις στη καρτέλλα setup στο advanced routing, operating mode gateway.
> Το wireless mode θα το βάλεις client (όχι bridge) και θα βάλεις wan static ip αυτήν που σου έχει δώσει ο κομβούχος.
> 
> Στο NAT θα κάνεις forward τα απαραίτητα για να μπαίνεις dc, για voip, jabber κτλ.
> 
> Αν ψάξεις λίγο έχουν ξανά αναφερθεί αυτά στο forum.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και όψομε. Ως αναφορά το dns τί γίνεται. Που πρέπει να δηλωθεί dns για το awmn;

----------


## petrogazz

Μπορείς να το ορίσεις στο PC σου αλλά πρέπει να σου κάνει resolve και internet.

Μπορείς ακόμη να το βάλεις στο WRT, να ενεργοποιήσεις το dnsmasq και να βάλεις για dns της ip του wrt.

----------


## tripkaos

αλλος ενας acouloκομβος!!!τι θα γινει ρε αψουλ θα δωσεις καμια ip στο παιδι?

----------


## gkal66

> Μπορείς να το ορίσεις στο PC σου αλλά πρέπει να σου κάνει resolve και internet.
> 
> Μπορείς ακόμη να το βάλεις στο WRT, να ενεργοποιήσεις το dnsmasq και να βάλεις για dns της ip του wrt.


Ευχαριστώ φίλε για τις κατατοπιστικές απαντήσεις. Θα το προσπαθήσω το ερχόμενο ΣΚ.

tripkaos μην άνγχεσε, θα τη βρούμε την άκρη και θα μάθουμε από την διαδικασία. Έτσι κι' αλλιώς αν δεν κοπιάσεις δεν το ευχαριστιέσαι.

----------


## bedazzled

> αλλος ενας acouloκομβος!!!τι θα γινει ρε αψουλ θα δωσεις καμια ip στο παιδι?


tripkaos+++

----------


## herbalizer

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tripkaos
> 
> αλλος ενας acouloκομβος!!!τι θα γινει ρε αψουλ θα δωσεις καμια ip στο παιδι?
> 
> 
> tripkaos+++



Αυτό δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει...

Εγώ προσπαθούσα με ένα χαζοaccess-point (levelone) να σετάρω έναν b κόμβο ενός φίλου στο Γκύζη για να πέσει σε έναν acouloκομβο. Μετά απο κανα διήμερο τα κατάφερα, μετα κόπων και βασάνων.
Αποτέλεσμα. Το παλικάρι, που ήταν και ψιλοάσχετος με τα δίκτυα, δεν ήθελε να ασχοληθεί άλλο, κατηγορώντας το αμδα για ελιτισμό.

Και όλα αυτά για μια δεύτερη ip.

----------


## badge

> κατηγορώντας το αμδα για ελιτισμό.


Πες ISP-σμο καλύτερα, γιατί οι ISPs τσιγγουνεύονται τις IPs γιατί είναι live και κοστίζουν. Εμείς εδώ έχουμε τόσες που μπορούμε να πνίξουμε τον κόσμο ολόκληρο. Θυμάμαι ότι αυτό είχε δημιουργηθεί με γνώμονα να αντιστοιχούν χονδρικά περίπου 1.5 IP address ανά κάτοικο.

----------

